# Welche Störe fressen Fische ?



## goldfisch (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

eine Frage an die Störhalter:

Welche Störarten (auser den Hausen) fressen __ Kleinfische ? 

In der Literatur wird zum Beispiel berichtet, das Waxdick und __ Sterlet Fische fressen, Sibirischer und atlandischer Stör dagegen nicht. 

Was gibt es so für Erfahrungen?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Grubi (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hi

Ich würde sagen das alle Störe Fische fressen , allerdings jagen sie nicht gezielt danach ....
Das hat mit ihrer Art der Nahrungsaufnahme zu tun , sie suchen unentwegt den Boden oder die Seitenwände eines Teiches nach Nahrung ab , wenn ihnen etwas fressbares ertasten was sie bewältigen können saugen sie es mit ihrem Rüsselmaul ein .
Ein Schwarm Gründlinge würde warscheinlich nach kurzer Zeit verschwinden.
Auch wenn Händler immer wieder beteuern das Störe keine Fische fressen.

Es kommt auch auf die Grösse der Fische an , Brut und Jungfische werden immer gerne von Stören genommen , aber ich habe noch nie davon gehört das sich ein z.b. 1 Meter langer Stör an grossen freischwimmenden Fischen vergreift, er kann nur das verschlingen was mit einem Rutsch ins Maul passt.

Aufgrund seiner geringen Grösse würde ich am ehesten den __ Sterlet empfehlen wenn es um Gesellschaftsteiche geht ... achtung viele im Handel angebotenen Sterlets sind Hybriden und werden grösser als von der Natur geplant ...


Gruss Grubi


----------



## juergen-b (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

servus jürgen,

der "hausen" oder auch "beluga stör " genannt wird als raubfisch eingestuft.


----------



## Armin (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Ahoi,

je grösser der Stör, desto fischiger die Nahrung, egal welche Gattung. Die nehmen in der Tat alles , was sie am Grund finden, so eben auch Fische.
Als echter Räuber gilt der Huso Huso, der aktiv auf die Jagd geht.

Gruß Armin


----------



## alexander1 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

hallo zusammen
das weiß doch schon __ Goldfisch.Zur Frage ob Störe fische fressen ja aber nur ab einer bestimmten größe.Meist fressen Störe nur wenn sie richtig groß sind über 1.50-2m was sie wohl kaum in den meisten teichen werden.Ich hatte noch nie Verluste von meinen Fischen.Ich glaube wohl kaum das Stelett fische frisst höchtensmal evt  __ Moderlieschen..was ich aber auch bezweifle
gruß alex


----------



## March (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Ich zitire einfach mal aus ...
Edmund Rehbronn "Handbuch für den Angelfischer - Die Fischereiprüfung in Frage und Antwort" 38. Auflage, Franckh-Kosmos Verlag: 2002; Seite 126.

"(...) die Nahrung besteht (je nach Art) meist aus kleinen Wassertieren und gelegentlich auch aus kleinen Fischen. Der Hausen ernährt sich erwachsen vorwiegend von Fischen. " 

Würde mal sagen, dass es auf die Größe der Störe ankommt. - Ein 1m Stör oder __ Sterlet hat bestimmt nix gegen einen 10 cm Fisch als Mahlzeit


----------



## goldfisch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antworten bisher. Störe sind interesante Fische und würden auch gut zu meinen harten Wasser passen. 

Ich traue ihnen aber nicht so richtig über den Weg. 

@ alexander1 Moderlischen finde ich schon bedenklich. Mir ist schon bewust das z.B meine Enneacanthus auch so einiges an Brut wegfressen. Die sind aber nur 5 cm lang und bleiben in ihrem Revier. Auch Goldfische sind nicht ganz ohne. Ein __ Sterlet könnte aber schon mehr wegräumen zumal er auch im Winter frisst.

Ich lege das Geld wahrscheinlich lieber in einen Schwarm __ Aphanius an.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Krempelmakler (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen Teich letztes Jahr neu angelegt und den Fehler begangen - ein Geschenk (ca.10 Goldfische) einzusetzen......Jetzt kamen noch 2 Koi's dazu und zwei Waxdick Störe. Ich hoffe sooo sehr das der Stör ein Fischesser ist - denn ich habe jetzt bestimmt Hunderte wirklich Hunderte junger Goldfische im Teich und keine Ahnung wie ich die wieder raubekommen soll. Der Teich hat 54.000l und ist bis zu 3 mtr. Tief.

LG

nächstes Jahr eröffne ich ne Fischbratküche !!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hi,

54.000l und 3m tief? Was hat der Teich den dann für ne Länge und Breite? Acipenser gueldenstedti werden schließlich über 3m lang

MfG Frank


----------



## Philipp1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Ach, jetzt geht das mit der Grösse und dem Teich wieder los............alles bla bla

@ __ Knoblauchkröte:es mag ja sein, dass mal ein paar Waxdick gefangen wurden die evtl.( was ich aber anzweifele) an die 4 Meter kamen. Allerdings werden die niemals in diesem Teich so groß weden, da sind zwei Meter ja schon utopisch.


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hallo Philipp,

diese Bemerkung mit dem "bla, bla" ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Frechheit. 

Nur weil Du es mit Deinen grade mal 22 Jahren noch nicht gesehen hast, heißt das doch nicht, daß es das nicht gibt. Es gibt nun mal Menschen, und Frank gehört dazu, die haben doch schon ein bisschen mehr Erfahrung. 

Also bitte etwas mehr Respekt. Auch wenn die Antworten über Deinen Horizont gehen.

Gruß
Christine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hi Phillip,

eben, weil kein Platz vorhanden verbutten sie. (Kümmerwuchs) Goldfische erreichen im 100qm2 vollkommen problemlos die 40cm  (in 6-8 Jahren), Orfen die 50-60cm. In einen 5qm2 Teich erreichen sie die auch nie. Wenn sie nicht wachsen liegt eindeutig an einem  Haltungsfehler. 

Bei Tieren/Pflanzen die dem Washingtoner Artenschutzgesetz unterliegen ist der Halter sogar gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet diese Tiere/Pflanzen artgerecht zu halten. Bei Mißachtung können 5stellige €-Beträge als Strafe verhängt werden (und alle Störe unterliegen dem Washingtoner Artenschutz)

MfG Frank


----------



## Philipp1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

@ __ Knoblauchkröte: Da kann ich Dir nun wieder nur zustimmen, völlig richtig.

Auch an das Admin-Team: Vielen Dank, das ich mit meinen 22 jahren nun endlich mal in die Schranken verwiesen wurde. Schön, dass man so leicht als unterbelichtet verrufen gilt obwohl das hier überhaupt niemand beurteilen kann (obwohl mich das nicht wirklich angreift). Sicherlich kann ich schon mehr praktische Erfahrung auf mein Konto verbuchen als das Viele hier gerne täten. Die Kleinkariertheit in diesem Forum regt mich eh schon lange auf und daher wäre es schön wenn Ihr mich sperren könntet, dann hab ich keine Arbeit mehr damit.
mit besten Wünschen Philipp1


----------



## Janski (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hi Leute,

also auch wenn Philipp es ungut ausgedrückt hat, aber ein Waxdick erreicht auch in der Natur sehr selten 3m.
In der Fachliteratur ist seine maximale Größe mit etwa 2,4m angegeben und die durchschnittliche Größe mit etwa 1,5m.
Es mag solche Ausnahmefische geben, aber auch weil der größte Mensch der Welt 2,4m groß ist, wird lange nicht jeder 2,4m groß 
Es stimmt natürlich schon, dass ein Waxdick eine entsprechende Teichgröße benötigt, aber auch bei einigen tausend Quadratmeter wird er wohl kaum 3m lang werden 

EDIT
Um auf die eig. Frage zurückzukommen, dein Stör wird wohl nicht gezielt auf die Jagd gehen, der Hausen ist der einzige richtige Räuber unter den Stören, wenn deinem
Stör mal welche vor das Maul schwimmen, wird er diese nicht verschmähen, aber zur richtigen Reduzierung brauchst du einen Räuber, such mal im Forum nach Raubfisch. 

MfG
Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hi Jan,

das heute kaum noch Waxdick (oder andere Störe) über der Größe von über 1,5m gefangen werden hat nen ganz banalen Grund. Akute Überfischung (die Fische werden schon lange vorher gefangen ehe sie ihre mögliche Größe erreicht haben). Vor nicht mal 30 Jahren wurden sogar noch Waxdick gefangen die fast 4m erreichten und 160kg wogen
In Gefangenschaft ist es für einen Fisch jedenfalls bei guter Haltung kein Problem seine volle Größe zu erreichen (es gibt ja auch Unmengen von Koi die 1m lang werden, in der freien Natur sind aber Karpfen über 70cm Länge selten)

MfG Frank


----------



## archie01 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

PS Mit den Karpfen , das ist nicht richtig , der Karpfen wird durchaus größer als 70 cm - meine diesjährige Bilanz . drei Karpfen : 22, 26 und 32 Pfund , und das in unserem Dorfteich mit etwas mehr als einem Hektar...... 
Damit dürftest du dann nach deiner Prämisse auch keine Koi`s halten.


Hi Archi,

genau das meinte ich mit "werden in der Gefangenschaft größer als in der freien !!! Natur", Ein Dorfteich ist auch nur ein künstliches Gewässer wie ein Gartenteich, wo den Fischen kaum die natürlichen Gefahren der Natur widerfahren. Ich glaube auch kaum das Du da die langgestreckte Karpfenwildform geangelt hast - so wie sie die meißten Koi haben. Spiegel-, Zeil-, Leder-, und der "normale" __ Schuppenkarpfen bringen wegen ihre hochrückige Zuchtform einiges mehr auf die Waage als die Wildform


----------



## hadron (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*



archie01 schrieb:


> ...der Waxdick kommt ausschließlich als männliches Tier in den Handel...



das wär mir neu - eine Geschlechtsbestimmung bei Stören ist sehr aufwändig und wird sicher nicht bei kleinen Stören die nicht der Zucht dienen durchgeführt.


----------



## Janski (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hi Jörg,

doch das ist so.

Die weiblichen werden leider alle zu den Kaviarfirmen geliefert. 



MfG
Jan


----------



## hadron (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Kannst du mir auch sagen wie das Geschlecht bei einem 15 cm Stör bestimmt wird?


----------



## Janski (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hi Hadron,

das gestaltet sich in der Tat als schwierig, deshalb werden dort auch nur echte Experten herangezogen.
Irgendwie wird das wohl klappen.
Meines Wissens nach lassen die sich auch erst ab einer gewissen Größe bestimmen, aber man erwirbt normal nur männliche Tiere, wie das nun funktioniert weiß ich nicht so genau. 



MfG
Jan


----------



## Philipp1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hallo,
man bekommt nur männliche Tiere wenn man sie bei Händlern kauft. An Rogner kommt man nur wenn man weiss wen man ansprechen muss...........ich habe jedenfalls mehrere Weibchen über 1m

Die Geschlechtsbestimmung wird per Blutanalyse durchgeführt oder bei etwas größeren Stören mit Ultraschall.


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Aber doch wohl kaum bei diesen Zwergen, die man teilweise im Laden bekommt. Das gilt doch bestimmt nur für die zur Kaviarzucht tauglichen Störarten.  

Da steht etwas von Sortierung im Alter von 2 Jahren und einem Gewicht von 2,5 bis 3 kg in diesem Alter - allerdings ist vom sibirischen Stör die Rede.


----------



## Armatus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hallo,

Das 





> der Waxdick kommt ausschließlich als männliches Tier in den Hande


 stimmt nicht ganz!

Der größte Teil der Tiere im Handel ist männlich, ja. Ich habe allerdings auch schon Weibchen gesehen!

Und das 





> Acipenser gueldenstedti werden schließlich über 3m lang


 ist auch ein Ammenmärchen denke ich!

Riesengroße Tiere wurden vor viiieeelen Jahren in den Kleinasiatischen Meeren gefangen. Diese hatten 2.3-2-6 Meter!!! Aber über 3 Meter, da liegen Verwechslungen vor.

Trotzdem würde ich keinen Waxdick in 30.000 Liter halten.

MfG


----------



## stu_fishing (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hui..nachdem in diesem Thread (und ich sag das jetzt einfach mal gerade heraus) schon sehr viel Unsinn steht mal ein paar Infos zum Thema:

- Welche Störe fressen Fische?

Alle! Vom __ Planktonfresser Löffelstör bis zum Raubfisch Hausen. Es kommt halt auf die Spezialisierung der Art bzw. die Größe des Individuums an. der Hausen ist z.B. ab Größen von 60cm an Fischnahrung angepasst, andere arten können aber wenn sie größer werden ihren Energiebedarf auch nur noch durch regelmäßigen Fischkonsum decken. Und wenn einem ein Fischchen vors Maul schwimmt sagt auch die friedfertigste __ Schleie nicht nein. Die Störe im Handel sind aber teilweise schon so auf Trockenfutter trainiert, dass Fische nur in Ausnahmefällen genommen werden. Die Literatur in der steht, dass Atlantische Störe keinen fisch fressen würde ich gerne sehen........

- Viele der im Handel angebotenen Sterlets sind Hybriden

Stimmt nur noch sehr bedingt und kommt auf das Ursprungsland an. Generell nehmen die angebotenen Hybriden stark ab. Vor allem aus Polen kommen aber immer wieder Fische die wirklich schwer zu bestimmen sind. Ich habe hier fische die ich für eine Kreuzung aus (Albino-) __ Sterlet und Bester halte. Richtiger wäre: Viele der im Handel angebotenen Sterlets sind Sibirische Störe

- ein Sterlet frisst ein __ Moderlieschen

unwahrscheinlich da Moderlieschen __ Oberflächenfische sind. Gründlinge, Grundeln  oder Schleien sind gefährdeter.

- A. gueldenstaedtii wird über 3 (4m) lang

Auch eher anzuzweifeln. Diese Längenangaben stammen aus Zeiten in denen in Europa drei Störarten unterschieden wurden (inzwischen 8+2). Knapp über 2,5 Meter auf alle Fälle, 4 Meter sind aber ebenso wie 9m lange Hausen eher Fabelwesen. Mit 160kg Gewicht hat er rund 2,5 Meter. Mit 4m Länge sollte ein Stör rund 400- 500kg haben. Was die Durchschnittsgrößen betrifft: Die 1,5 Meter beruhen teilweise auf der Überfischung, sind aber je nach Gewässersystem durchaus auch am natürlichen unteren Durchschnitt. Wobei eine Durchschnittgröße von einem Tier das sein ganzes Leben lang wächst auch eher relativ ist.

- Teichgröße

ja blabla.. Der Teich ist zu klein! Da hilft kein schwafeln und kein flehen das ist halt so! Und die utopischen Größen im Teich sind nur deswegen utopisch weil die Fische durch den kleinen Lebensraum kümmern/verbutten

- Waxdick kommen nur als männliches Tier in den Handel und diese werden maximal 180cm groß

Erstens: Völliger Unsinn! Die Geschlechtstrennung erfolgt im Alter von 3-5 Jahren bei Größen von rund einem Meter. Vorher ist das quasi nicht machbar. Dementsprechend sind nur größere Tiere im Handel Männchen während bei kleineren Tieren keine Geschlechtstrennung vorgenommen wurde. Aber selbst da kann es sein dass man auch mal größere Weibchen bekommt - ist aber sehr artspezifisch. Von Hausen oder Weißem Stör bekommt man eigentlich nur Männchen wenn man größere Fische erwerben möchte (Ausnahmen bei großer Brieftasche bestätigen die Regel). Und für die Angabe von 1,8 m für männliche Waxdick hätte ich auch gerne eine Literaturangabe. Zwar bleiben die Männchen kleiner, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es diesbezüglich keine hinlänglichen Erfahrungen/Untersuchungen an einem gesunden Wildbestand gibt.

- Die Hausen in der Neuzeit sind auch nur 4-5 Meter lang

Die 9m + 1,5 Tonnen Gewicht passen auch nicht ganz zusammen, mit 9 Metern müsste das Vieh mindestens 3,5 Tonnen haben. Sehr wohl glaube ich aber an die 6-7 Meter wo die 1,5 Tonnen passen würden.

- Der größe Teil der angebotenen Tiere im Handel ist männlich, ich habe aber auch schon Weibchen gesehen!

Und wie hast du die unterschieden/erkannt? 


Das soll jetzt bitte keiner in die falsche Röhre bekommen, aber so mancher selbsternannte Experte sollte zweimal überlegen bevor einfach irgendwas geschrieben wird! 

LG Thomas


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Danke Thomas! 

Und ich denke mit der Erklärung können wir das Thema beruhigt schließen, denn jetzt kann da nichts Sinnvolles mehr kommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Hi Christine,

ja, jetzt wo der Fachmann mal klar Schiff gemacht hat dürfte sich das erledigt haben

PS. also kann man sich heute nicht mal mehr auf Fachbücher von anerkannten Biologen/Zooologen/Angelprofis wie Grzimek, Max von der Borne (der allerdings schon 120 Jahre auf den Buckel hat) und die Zoologische Staatssammlung München verlassen

MfG Frank


----------

